# Initial water change schedule



## J@mes (19 Sep 2018)

I have searched but still not found a definitive answer to what frequency and quantity of water someone should change in the first week & month of setting up a hi tech tank? Is 50% weekly the best course of action from day 1?


----------



## Zeus. (19 Sep 2018)

Can be substrate dependant and also dependant on if a DSM was done or if hardscape and substrate was left with filter running and no lights for 6 weeks with no plants.

But if straight form scape to plant to flood normally best to do more than one 50% a week, I would go 50% every other day first week then reduce it down from there.


----------



## J@mes (19 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the reply Zeus. Okay 50% every other day for a week, then scale it back after a week to every 3rd day & 1 a week the week after?


----------



## Keith GH (19 Sep 2018)

J@mes

I have never seen a "MUST" do rule on any Forum.    Over the years I found about 35% twice a week worked best for me.  Being retired that was never a problem but for some they had to do a 50%+ once a week.

I only ever had Low Tech and 2-5mm natural river stones.

The answer is once the tank has settled after the installation work with what suits you the best as long as you do a good regular water change.

Keith


----------



## Nubias (19 Sep 2018)

It’s hard to get your head around but from experience (not much) and what I’ve read I’d be going with the suggestions from Zeus.

I used ADA Amazonia and only changed 25-50% every 2-3 days the first couple of weeks. If I had my time again I think I would go 50% daily for the first week then every second day in second week etc until your down to weekly at week 6-7 which by then should be cycled.

I think this would of helped greatly with the initial ammonia spike from aqua soil as well as some other algae issues.


----------



## J@mes (19 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the replies Keith & Nubias. Think I’ll do one every other day for now & see how I go.


----------



## Keith GH (20 Sep 2018)

J@mes

Sounds all good at what percentage?

When I was doing a water change I would add all of the additives to the new water first.

Keith


----------



## J@mes (20 Sep 2018)

I’ll change 50% every other day for a while and add seachem prime (diluted in 250ml first) before refilling with fresh water from the tap.


----------



## Aquahorti (20 Sep 2018)

A few companies have guides on starting aquariums. I have only use substrates/soil from ADA, ELOS and Tropica, Tropica and ADA have guides on setting up new aquariums on their webpages but I have not found one from ELOS (I have not needed one from ELOS as I started using ELOS after having used both ADA and Tropica, but I have just written ELOS to ask them if they have a setup guide out of interest). 

Links here to the guides: http://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/support/pdf/Lets_Start_with_A/Lets_Start_with_A.pdf (page 14) and https://tropica.com/en/guide/get-the-right-start/tropica-90-days-app/

I don't know what you are using in your aquarium, but a good place to start is the manufactures web based resources.


----------



## J@mes (20 Sep 2018)

Aquahorti said:


> A few companies have guides on starting aquariums. I have only use substrates/soil from ADA, ELOS and Tropica, Tropica and ADA have guides on setting up new aquariums on their webpages but I have not found one from ELOS (I have not needed one from ELOS as I started using ELOS after having used both ADA and Tropica, but I have just written ELOS to ask them if they have a setup guide out of interest).
> 
> Links here to the guides: http://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/support/pdf/Lets_Start_with_A/Lets_Start_with_A.pdf (page 14) and https://tropica.com/en/guide/get-the-right-start/tropica-90-days-app/
> 
> I don't know what you are using in your aquarium, but a good place to start is the manufactures web based resources.



Brilliant advice, so simple, why didn’t I think of that. Tropica even have a 90 day app! Love it, thank you!


----------



## Aquahorti (20 Sep 2018)

@ J@mes 
You are welcome, things are only as complicated as we want them to be (I like them to be very complicated).
My wife used the app from Tropica a few years ago when she was setting up an aquascape for a friend, mainly so that they could continue using it when they got the matured aquascape. She was not to happy with the app, mainly due to the automated features (not Apple features) not working as they should (so I guess the Tropica app features in essence were like the ones from Apple). She used it on an iPhone and iPad, and we have no current experiences with the app, so how well it works now, I can not say.

I just talked to ELOS, and they have opted not to make a setup guide as they feel that there are to many variables for them to make a guide that will be up to the standards they have. I have to admit that I love ELOS for just that reason, but my wife and I have split brands between us, so she gets to scape with ELOS equipment and I get to scape with ADA equipment...


----------



## J@mes (20 Sep 2018)

Sounds like you & the missus have a lot of aquariums!

That Tropica 90 day guide says on day 3 put amano shrimp in, 1 per 5 litres. I’ll have to have a proper read all the way through. I thought I’d done enough research but clearly not.


----------



## tam (20 Sep 2018)

Keep in mind tropica isn't meant to leach much/any ammonia but some substrates do and that will change the schedule quite a bit.


----------



## J@mes (20 Sep 2018)

I used tropica. 1 amano per 5l = 20 for my tank, at a cost of £70 in my lfs. Don’t they get to about 4cm? That’s a lot of shrimp for a 60cm tank!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Sep 2018)

I agree that is a lot of shrimp! I can't imagine more than 10 in a 60cm. Having shrimp is one way to keep on top of algae I suppose... or you could try to not grow algae in the first place...


----------



## J@mes (22 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I agree that is a lot of shrimp! I can't imagine more than 10 in a 60cm. Having shrimp is one way to keep on top of algae I suppose... or you could try to not grow algae in the first place...



That’s what I thought! It’s only 4 days old but the tank already has that funky aquarium smell. I’ll work on getting 10 Amano shrimp, in a week or so.


----------



## Zeus. (22 Sep 2018)

When I buy amanos a get 10 to 20 at a time from my LFS a get them at £2.00 each as a bulk buy without any issues. Same with RCS.
The guys at the LFS did say it surprises them more folk don't barter like I do.


----------



## alto (22 Sep 2018)

Amano shrimp - males remain quite small 2-3cm maybe, females get large & tend to become fish food fanatics in hiding so not that useful as algae crew once fish are added to a scape
Tiger shrimp are amazing, red nose shrimp are the most efficient at BBA (but can be short lived depending on species & source)
Try to purchase shrimps in groups of 10-12, they really do prefer a decent “shoal” of their own 
Various snails especially Clithon species are advocated for BBA - note any consumption of BBA is pretty much at the early stages (or clean up after you’ve done a chemical kill) (note Clithon species remain quite small so a group of 10 would be my starting point)

Before fish, take advantage & run the tank cooler, eg 20-22C (shrimp will be happy as well)

If you see visible algae, increase maintenance ie water changes & physical removal

Frequent water changes (especially daily) are very useful at limiting algae 

Before livestock, you can also also run high CO2, CO2 24/7 (I usually increase surface agitation at night) etc


As plants & aquarium microflora establish, reduce water change frequency - use this as your guide rather than any “set” time, if you reduce wc frequency & observe visible algae or tank odour changes, increase water change frequency again for a week or two

Refill with cooler water - plants seem to appreciate this


----------



## alto (22 Sep 2018)

Completely off topic but check out Jurijs mit JS FB page for some amazing tank bred L46 zebra plecos


----------



## J@mes (22 Sep 2018)

Really appreciate the advice @alto & @ Zeus. thank you. I can walk to my lfs but it’s a Pets at Home so I doubt they’ll barter, can try though. 10 amano from an online store is under £30 but posting shrimp??? Poor little crustaceans.


----------



## J@mes (22 Sep 2018)

When I 1st setup the tank i plugged in the heater & turned it to 22 degrees. 12 hours later I checked the temp. it was nearly 25 & i turned the heater down to 18. Next reading was nearly 24 so i unplugged the heater (will look at calibration in due course). The next reading was just under 23. This seems odd as the room ambient temperature is 21. Just checked the temperature again and its 22.6. Is there something in the chemistry up of a new sett up that generates heat? I appreciate there's a bunch of electrical equipment and lights but all that is cool to touch.


----------



## Lee iley (22 Sep 2018)

J@mes said:


> When I 1st setup the tank i plugged in the heater & turned it to 22 degrees. 12 hours later I checked the temp. it was nearly 25 & i turned the heater down to 18. Next reading was nearly 24 so i unplugged the heater (will look at calibration in due course). The next reading was just under 23. This seems odd as the room ambient temperature is 21. Just checked the temperature again and its 22.6. Is there something in the chemistry up of a new sett up that generates heat? I appreciate there's a bunch of electrical equipment and lights but all that is cool to touch.


I think water always holds slightly more heat than the air temp. I used to do a lot of river fishing and in winter I was testing the water temp it was always warmer than the air temp. Cheers Lee.


----------



## Aquahorti (22 Sep 2018)

J@mes said:


> When I 1st setup the tank i plugged in the heater & turned it to 22 degrees. 12 hours later I checked the temp. it was nearly 25 & i turned the heater down to 18. Next reading was nearly 24 so i unplugged the heater (will look at calibration in due course). The next reading was just under 23. This seems odd as the room ambient temperature is 21. Just checked the temperature again and its 22.6. Is there something in the chemistry up of a new sett up that generates heat? I appreciate there's a bunch of electrical equipment and lights but all that is cool to touch.


Just having the water being moved around in the tubing will heat it slightly and that is ignoring the extra heat added to the water from the heat the pump it self generates. It is thermodynamics 101, you add work to the system and that will in the end end up as heat.

Edit: Your light will also generate heat both from IR directly heating and from the visible light getting absorbed and reemitted as IR.


----------



## alto (22 Sep 2018)

Hah 
They fly all over the world, and are often posted within Asia or between transhippers/distributors & retail vendors 

As long as you’re home to receive the package or pick up direct from post office/shipping outlet, a well packaged shrimp should be fine


----------

